# Difference Between Money and Currency



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is clear that some simply can't wrap their noggins around a point some of us have been trying to make. This is a fantastic short clip (26 minutes) that will explain why money from five thousand years ago is still good, while no currency has ever lasted long at all.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The only thing preventing our economic collapse is that no other "money" has the capacity to exchange in the worlds massive supply line. The euro probably came close but their socialistic ways have hastened their demise which probably delayed ours. 

China is the only real threat. Once they start developing a large enough middle class to take our status away as #1 consumer the Yaun (sp) will displace the dollar in oil, grains, and international trade. Then as my mom said when she discovered cancer would take her: "Katie bar the door"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Consumerism isn't the lynch pin, no matter what nation it is. That is banking reasoning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> The real threat is if China backs the Yuan (Remnimbi) with gold,as they are "threatening" to do. Only gold and silver will prevail


Exactly. The video includes the reason why the banking reasoning isn't a factor (of course, the video must be watched in order to pick up on that).

All that is needed is for the exported inflation to be sent back home due to lack of desire for it. Russia and China are going all-out in their quest for precious metals. Why? Because that is money, not currency. That is the way to destroy their economic enemy and impose their own brand of hegemony.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This oughta help....

Petrogold: Are Russia And China Hoarding Gold Because They Plan To Kill The Petrodollar?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"It is well enough that people of the nation do not understand our banking and monetary system, for if they did, I believe there would be a revolution before tomorrow morning."
Henry Ford


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

People don't look beyond their own generation. Clearly when you look at America's debt the "me" generation isn't going to 
accept their social security being cut to prevent the next generation from paying for them. I use to peeve my dad off big
time (a WWII - greatest generation vet) for not paying enough taxes to keep us out of debt and maintain our roads - I was
kidding - but kind of.

Since people only look out for their own generation they are very much into the consumerism. No its not the best, but it 
drives markets, it creates wealth, and think about the wealth created off the 300m US market. Now imagine that off the 
several billion Chicom market? I think there are some banksters salivating at commercializing China and seeing it follow
the US plan from 1945 to 2005. I'm told America's wealth adds up to $200 trillion (don't know where they got that) 
but can you imagine the wealth created by the Chinese market if they simply follow the course laid out by American
capitalist?



Denton said:


> Consumerism isn't the lynch pin, no matter what nation it is. That is banking reasoning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All that being not the point, did you watch the flick?


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

We can't eat gold. Well... maybe. Anyway a stockpile won't help much if you don't survive beyond a disaster. I think the key here is to prepare for immediate dangers. AFTER that you can focus attention on generations to come. Coins don't contain many useable calories. Bartering sounds more likely. Trading skills or excess supplies for those you need.


----------

